# my betta



## imphamog (May 17, 2013)

BLACK&WHITE


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

your bettas beautiful if s/he dosnt have a name yet I think domino would be perfect


----------



## imphamog (May 17, 2013)

thank i will call he domino


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Awesome!  Very pretty.


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

your welcome I think it suits him nicely


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow that is an awesome looking fish.


----------



## imphamog (May 17, 2013)

thank you very much in all comments


----------

